# n16 shock absorber



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

hi guys, would like to ask your expert advises.... is the shock absorber for the b14 sentra and the n16 sentra the same? hope to have inputs from you guys..... thanks ...


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

No it is not.
B14 shock would be same as the one for N15 (95-99 Almeras).

IF you have access to N-chassis, check if the N16 and the N15 shocks you are interested in are interchangable.

IF you have access to B-chassis, check if the B14 and the B15 shocks you are interested in are interchangable.


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

thank you for the info hpro123.... hope i could find a replacement soon, the parts in the nissan service center is too high.... hopefully i could buy at a different store..... thank you for the info...


----------

